# Gauge in hab shows no power from both leisure & vehicle



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Have trawled the forum for the last 30 mins or so and not found anything that quite answers my problem so I hope that you can help me.

MH = Compass Suntour 150

Went away last week (5 nights), having put MH on EHU at home for 24 hours to ensure leisure battery was charged as I knew there would be no EHU at site.

MH started first time so vehicle battery must have been charged.

The gauge on the control panel in the Hab indicated that there was no power from either the leisure or the vehicle battery - but was able to use the water pump successfully for three days before it gave up the ghost. Checked trip switch in wardrobe - but it hadn't tripped but when I pushed the trip switch test button nothing happened (I was expecting the trip switch to trip but it didn't) . The pump and fridge was the only electric we used - solar lamp for lighting, gas for cooking, no need for heating - warm enough :wink: 

When back on hook-up at home, 240 v sockets work, trip switch test trips the and the gauge shows 14 volts for the leisure battery but, as soon as EHU disconnected, then gauge shows no voltage. Have checked leisure battery with a voltmeter and it shows it as being fully charged - but have now exhausted the limit of my electrical knowledge and understanding.

Any suggestions? Is it as simple as a fuse having blown somewhere - in which case where do I find them?


----------



## helper (May 3, 2011)

I would suggest the fuse from the leisure battery has blown, usually found on th einside of the motorhome behind where the leisure battery is located, you will not get the mains to work or the trip to wrk unless you are actually connected to the mains, which you were not on the site, now you are the battery charger is giving the reading of 14v that is why when you unplug it the voltage disappears.

Hope this helps

Nick


----------



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thanks Nick*

Thanks Nick - checked fuse but it is ok - I think the problem is that the battery is just discharging extremely quickly so is kaput - will need to buy a new one before setting out again this weekend....


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If, as you say, you ran your fridge for three days on the battery then that alone will have flattened it. 
Fridges drain batteries very quickly hence the fitting a solenoid on vehicles which tow caravans as they can flatten the car battery while you are parked up for an hour or so.


----------



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Bill,

Have run fridge for three days previously with no bother...so I guess I am right in thinking that the battery is now kaput - new one now ordered and have decided to upgrade at same time


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You would be unlucky if you have damaged the battery. If you don't cancel the new on then maybe you have a spare.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I do not see how you could have run the fridge from the battery. Was it not on gas?
Before lashing out on a new battery I would disconnect it and put a voltmeter in parallel with a 2A 12V lamp across the terminals see if it discharges. The lamp should stay good for 24 hrs.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I do not see how you could have run the fridge from the battery. Was it not on gas?
Before lashing out on a new battery I would disconnect it and put a voltmeter in parallel with a 2A 12V lamp across the terminals see if it discharges. The lamp should stay good for 24 hrs.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes - normally (unless you have had it re-wired) the fridge will not run on 12v unless the engine is running as there is a relay in the circuit that only operates and allows 12v to the fridge if the alternator is giving out a charge.

Have you re-wired your fridge?


----------

